# work in Athens



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

I relocated here from Abu dhabi in August. Now that I am settled and my son is in School I want to look for a job. I was in medical sales in the Uk for years and was looking for similar postion in athens. if not this anything really to keep me interested. Does anybody know of any recrutiment agencies in athens that i could talk to unfortunatly I only speak English at present.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Lesley!

You should try Adecco or Ranstadt or Manpower. Because you are in Athens, that is a good advantage. Many International corporations there and always looking for English speakers. Do you have any other languages?

You can also check skywalker.gr or kariera.gr for job listings - but you will need someone to read them as they are in Greek.

Good luck! Wish you and your son all the best!

Lesley (also from Scotland, raised in Canada and now lives in Thessaloniki)


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

also try xe.gr....also in Greek but good.

ALSO LESLIE.......born in London noe in Athens.........where the snow has finally stopped - for now


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

NOW in Athens.....must clean the keyboard!!


----------



## samwoods622 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello,
Athens is really great city.... I want to visit it. Thanks very much!


----------

